# Trouble with Mac OSX Telnet.



## Teammate (Jan 24, 2002)

I ran the zipper on my DTivo, I can access the Tivo with Mac OS 10.4.8 Terminal (ver. 1.5.133) but whenever I attempt to run the "tweak.sh" script I get this error:

"Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
Directions for Windows XP users", or use a different telnet client with
the proper CR/LF settings. Exiting now..."

How do I change the settings in Terminal to stop this? I've tried "telnet -K" and "stty -echo".

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Teammate said:


> I ran the zipper on my DTivo, I can access the Tivo with Mac OS 10.4.8 Terminal (ver. 1.5.133) but whenever I attempt to run the "tweak.sh" script I get this error:
> 
> "Your telnet client is adding extra line feeds, causing this script to fail.
> No problem. Just re-run the script again using the "Additional
> ...


Give this a look
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4905248&&#post4905248


----------



## Teammate (Jan 24, 2002)

luder, 

Thanks for the direction, I may wind up trying that, but I do believe my situation is a little different, especially since I still have FTP access even though I can't seem to get Telnet working properly, and TivoWebPlus does NOT work at all.


----------



## Teammate (Jan 24, 2002)

I pulled the drive and re-ran the "Zipper" on it, put it back into the Tivo and re-ran "tweack.sh", and all was well. I was then able to download and "install62a.tcl" with no problems.


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

did you try "% telnet -K yourcommandhere.sh"

Oh I see reinstalling resolved it, glad to hear.


----------

